# SCADS (So. Cal) meeting Oct 10th



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I am hosting the next SCADS meeting Saturday October 10th from 3 till ? I plan on having a BBQ and meet/greet and such. I am located in La Verne (91750). Let us know if you plan on attending. PM for directions and details. See you all then

Jason O'Neal (evolvstll)


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm definitely going, Jason!

-Mike-


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm down!!!!


----------



## kheckeroth (Dec 28, 2008)

I'll be there as well =)


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

For the bbq I will be providing Hot Dogs, Hamburgers, Soda, water and such. Please bring an appetizer or salad and your alcoholic beverage of choice. 
Bring along any frogs or frog related materials you may have for trade or sale, or post in this thread to gauge any interest. Again look forward to seeing you all. PM for with any questions or directions.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## gatobacon (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm there! if anyone wants to carpool from san diego county send me an email.. andrew dot hess at yahoo.com and we can arrange something. i can help pay for gas!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I will try to go, Unfortunately I work on Saturdays so, well see. Maybe my boss will let me off early.....Ya right! Anyways if i can go ill keep you all posted. I had a good time last meeting and hope I can attend this one.

Jason I saw you have some boxers. Good looking dogs.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

I will try to be there as well!  Thanks for hosting!


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

any way i can assure that I get the tinc's i'm looking for at the meeting? Like is there a list of who's bringing what?

Kristof


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I would like to come!
I think I have 5 leuc males about 14 months old. Only one is calling. I would be willing to make a 2 for 1 swap for a female. I also have an extra azureus female that is about a year old.
I have a thing that morning, but I am pretty sure I can make the meeting before 5:00.


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

Phender, I sent you a PM. Thanks!

I hope to see everyone at the meet. I'll bring some veggie dogs


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll be there.

Jon


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

We will be there.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Ill be there as well =)


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

someone should bring me 3 patricias


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I have plenty of patricia froglets. Also a group of 4 red galacs a few month ootw if someone is interested in picking them up at the meeting. I would give locals first crack before posting and shipping.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I am bringing up a probable Citronella pair, my two super blue auratus that I've had listed for sale on here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/44169-super-blue-auratus.html *(The super blues are reserved but if the deal falls through I'm still bringing them up), *and Maybe I will be bringing up my Leuc pair (I haven't decided yet if I'm going to sell). My yellowbacks don't look like they are going to be ready for this meet, Maybe next time. I got some misc plant clippings I'm going to bring also. Can't wait for the meet!

-Mike-


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Awww man see....... Now i am getting anxious. Lol I will do my best to be there. Cya all there.............hopefully 

So, just curious who all wasnt at the last meeting?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

If anyone is interested, I will have Costa Rican auratus, leucs, azureus, powder blue tincs, a male intermedius and maybe a yellow teribillis I could bring, as well as fruit fly media, cups and excelsior. PM me or post here


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I could bring a couple silver dollar sized portions of riccia, small portions of a moss that speads well and various small plant cuttings along with the adult frogs I mentioned before.

Brian,
Are any of those leucs sexable? I am looking for a female.

Phil


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I will try and get the day off, when we get closer to the date I will put a list together of what I can bring if someone is interested.

Jason, let me know if you want those salvias.

Eric


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Forgot to mention that I'll be bringing some 2-3 month old Black Saul tincs and a few conversion kits. If anyone is interested in any other plants/supplies listed on the website, let me know beforehand.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm looking for some terribilis lemme know what you got!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

For anyone who has or is planning on setting up a frog/reptile room I have a 6000 BTU and a 10000 BTU window air conditioner I no longer need that I could bring to the meeting. They make it much easier to regulate temps in a small room so you don't have to keep the central a/c cranking all day. Will entertain all offers.
Also, anybody who happens to have any giant day geckos they want to sell or trade let me know.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I will be attending!


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I also have a probable campana auratus pair available. If anyone is interested in them that is going to the meet PM me. I am not going to bring them up unless someone is interested. Thank You,

-Mike-


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

I can bring an 5 month old cayo de agua if someone is interested, im not sure on the sex, I had another froglet but its not in the tank anymore. I think my roommate left the cage door open when I was out of town and it must have got out =(.


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

I am still looking for a local with a male calling Luec. If you can bring one to sell please PM me


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

So I got my boss to let me off early so i can go to the meeting.Woohoo! I will bring some leuc froglets and maybe a couple sub adult azureus and what ever else i have extra of. See you alll there!

Sam


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I can bring a couple very probable male luecs and a female azureus if anyone is interested. All are over a year old. You don't have to buy them, but I would like to know if anyone is interested before I try to catch them in my vivs.

I will also bring some rooted cuttings. Let me know if you want dibs.
This box (plants sold individually) has a small Pellonia, the green arrowhead w/white middle(Syngonium I think), Philodendron scandens, and some liverwort (if that interests you)

















This other box has another Philodendron scandens, Purple waffle plant (great for very moist spots) and a couple little pileas. The lance leafed ficus and peperomia are not for sale.

















Let me know if you are interested in looking at the frogs. Otherwise they are staying home.


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

someone should take pics for us easterners


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey, i'm a utah frogger but i'm going on a cruise out of san diego on the 12th. I'm interested in coming to your meeting if i get there in time, but more importantly i am interested in picking up some frogs while down there in so cal. Does anyone have juvi/adult imitators, mantella's, vents, leucs, azureus, citronella's, fantasticus? Please email me at [email protected] if you do thanks!!!

ed parker


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, I would like to come as this would be my first time at a meeting. I am looking also for reed frogs for a tank I just built that will not house darts as it has a big water area. PM me if you have any reeds. I am also looking for blue aratus for another tank I want to set-up. PM please. Thanks, Colleen


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Meeting is this Saturday, pm me for address and directions.

Jason


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I have two sub adult cobalts for trade or sell that I could bring. Pm me if interested.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I have the following frogs available, please pm me if interested, otherwise I am not going to bring frogs to sell at the show.

nominant imitator
german green imitator
cobalts
azureus
luecs
zaparo
pepperi CHO
brazilian yellowheads
yellow galacts
lowland fants
mancreek pums
chiriqui grande pums
el dorado pums
colon island pums
cayo de aqua pums
popa north pums
yellow bicolor
tor intermedius
chazuta intermedius

we will probably bring a selection of plant cuttings, feeder bugs, etc.
See you there
Eric


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

jeffdart said:


> I have two sub adult cobalts for trade or sell that I could bring. Pm me if interested.


 
Im going to reduce the price for both cobalts to $100 for members attending the meet on saturday.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a proven female leuc as well I can sell or trade at the meet today. Email me at
[email protected] if interested.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

This was my first time at a SCADS meeting. What a great bunch of people!
Big thanks to Jason for putting this on, supplying the grub and for the trade for the baby auratus. What great tanks you have. I loved the designs, especially the azureus tank with the water feature.

Also thanks to Eric for the beautiful imitators. They were so cute my wife practically wet herself.


----------



## kheckeroth (Dec 28, 2008)

Good times =) thanks for hosting =D


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Jason for hosting a great meet, Always a good time!

Colleen where are the pics!?

-Mike-


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Great meeting everyone! Thanks Jason for hosting awsome frog room! Thanks Eric for those chiriqui! I agree Mike where those pics at?


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for hosting Jason, I had a great time. It was nice meeting everyone and putting faces to the board names. Thanks everyone for the great buys and Brian...my female Luec is very happy 

-Candice-


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

O.K. I confess! I did take some pics of the meeting and wanted to share with you all. Jason, thank you for opening up your home and allowing us to gruel over your frogs and room. Your barbeque chicken ROCKS!










Here are three separate pics of the rest of us. you'll have to identify yourself.




























I am (Colleen) the one on the right!

Our entertainment for the afternoon other than the frogs was Jason's dog



















I am assuming that Jason spends money on his frogs and cannot give the dog a toy?!! to chew on!??

A few pics of his frog room. Many of the tanks that were awesome, but too much condensation on the glass except these:





































Last but not least, here is Mike showing off his shirt. Very nice meeting you all and hopefully will see some of your at the Fairplex Show in Pomona in January.








Colleen


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Good times, thanks Jason for hosting. Great Pics Colleen - especially the ones of huey lewis!


----------



## 0823angeles (Feb 13, 2009)

Great meet and glad more people attended. Thank you Jason and all the members... Good times 

-Angeles


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

It's good to see so many people were able to make it! I think I heard a final head count of 17! Great BBQ Jason, thanks again for hosting! Thanks for posting the pics Colleen, next time you have to ambush Dane to get a pic of him NOT hiding his face! lol! 
Hope to see some of you at the Reef-A-Palooza later this month.
Tons of fun, we should do this more often!


----------



## ahiruhikaru (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Jason for being such an awesome host! I had a wonderful time chatting with everyone. Also, thank you to our excellent photographer (Coleen) for posting up pictures. Also, the food was  delicious. Thanks everyone. Hope to see you guys soon.

(From the girl in white and green)


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

what a crazy lookin' motley crew of frog nerds/nerdettes! 
Looks like I'd fit right in! 

where can I find out more info about SCADS and initiation rituals and hazing periods, meeting schedule, etc?

Chris
Garden Grove, CA


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Chris,

The meets are usually every 3-4 months. Anyone who feels like hosting a meet will post a message to see the interest level and time/date that works for a majority and poof we have a meet! Talk to Jason, Dane, Eric, Brian, or John when you go to the Reptile SS and they'll let you know about when the next meet probably is......

-Mike-


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone, I have some proven adult calling make luecs that I will be bringing for trade to SCADS meeting. I also have a huge amount of wood with growing moss on it and tons of hydroton that I can bag out. If anyone is interested let me know. I don't want to haul all this stuff to the meeting and no one wants it.

Thanks!


----------



## hectik (Feb 7, 2010)

You're posting in the wrong thread for the meeting. The next meeting will be held at MELLOWROO421's house. You can find all the details and such in here. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/49876-pre-frogday-scads-so-cal-meeting.html


----------

